# Családtörténet-kutatás Erdélyben (Partium, Bánság, Székelyföld) valamint Bukovinában



## Steven Sax (2014 Június 3)

Amint az a téma címéből is kitűnik, a _családok kutatásának_ egy évszázadok óta magasabb, szintekre történő emeléséről szeretnék írni. Valószínű, -sőt biztos, hogy évtizedekkel, évszázadokkal ezelőtt is volt már hasonló tevékenység, hiszen gondoljunk csak a nemesi igazolásokra, és a tanuvallatásokra-, ám azokban az időkben megelégedtek, hogy ha felállt a *családfa*. (Persze rögtön mondhatjuk azt is , hogy azilyen esetekben nem is mindig az emlékezés, a családi emlékezet volt a fő cél, hanem példának okáért a kiváltságok megőrzése. ... és a többit pedig hozzámondták szóban. Hiszen a közösségekben, még éltek a történetek, tudták ki ki volt, miért mikor, hová ment, és mit csinált. Ez ma már nem működne, hiszen ebben a felpörgött világban sok esetben azt sem tudjuk, hogy pár tíz éve nem látott osztálytársunkat hol keressük!
Egy másik szakaszt jelentett a *családkutatás*. E tevékenység során már több családfát is elkészíthettünk, felhasználhattunk. Megkülönböztettük a szűk családot, a tágabb családot, a nagy családot. a rokonságot Ezeknél a kutatásoknál már előtérbe kerültek az olyan kifejezések, mint telepes, betelepült vagy telepített, a vallásváltás, kitért, betért.
A családkutatás abszolút alapját képezi annak az igen komoly mélységekig a tudományokat és a segédtudományokat igénybe vevő ismeretszerző tevékenység, melynek megnevezése *családtörténet-kutatás*. E tevékenység során felhasználjuk, a családfákat, beillesszük a családkutatás során megszerzett ismereteket, és kiteljesítjük azokkal a plusz információkkal, melyeket a kutatók számára megnyíló *köz-és magánlevéltárak*ból ki tudunk keresni. ... vagy helyi szinten, a még élő emlékező, egykori résztvevőktől, szereplőktől meg tudunk tudni. ... vagy a még el nem porladt temetők kutatása, vizsgálata során rögzíteni tudunk.

A *levéltárak* intézménye igen érdekes színfoltja a kutatásnak. Alapításuk történetével jelenleg nem szeretnék foglalkozni, hiszen olyan nem felületes témákat kellene érintenem, mint az írásbeliség kialakulása, a görögök, a rómaiak, vagy magyar viszonylatban az államalapítást követően kialakult kancellária rendszer és ehhez hasonlók.

Két lényeges momentumra szeretném felhívni az érdeklődők figyelmét:
-a jelenlegi romániai (Erdély-részi) levéltárak állományát természetszerűleg nagy hányadában teszik ki a magyarországi és a magyar vonatkozású anyagok.
-erdélyi anyagok találhatóak magyarországi levéltárakban is.

A romániai levéltári kutatással kapcsolatban ki kell jelenteni, hogy az elmúlt 20 évben nagy fejlődésen ment keresztül. Az elméletileg politikamentes levéltár ügy azonban Romániában sem tudta magát függetleníteni attól a belpolitikai irányvonaltól, hogy a magyarság saját történelméhez és annak megismeréséhez való jogát maradéktalanul biztosítsa. Erdélyben a román uralom ideje alatt ezrével semmisítettek meg okmányokat, okiratokat, dokumentumokat, vesztek el pótolhatatlan jegyzékek, anyakönyvek, ... és most nem tűzvészre gondolok, árvízre, vagy háborús helyzetre kiváltó okként. Az 1950-70-es években módszeresen begyűjtötték (az állambiztonsági szervek szervezett felügyeletével és köreműködésével) a felekezeti anyakönyveket. Ezt a jelenkori belpolitika úgy kommentálja, hogy megmentették az utókor számára, és természetesen csak a kutathatóvá tétel miatt gyűjtötték össze azokat.
_
Még, ha hitelt is adhatnánk ezeknek a csúsztatásoknak, akkor is felmerülhetne az a kérdés, hogy például a jelenkori jogszabályokkal miért mennek szemben azok a gyakorlati eljárások, amelyek odáig vezetnek, hogy Romániában a román törvények által biztosított joggal jogos kérést elutasítanak az anyakönyvek tartalmának megismerését illetőleg.
_
Összegezve tehát annyit mondhatunk a romániai "levéltárazásról", hogy a kutatás megkezdése előtt fel lehet és fel kell készülni az adott levéltárból! Első lépésként meg kell ismerni a *fondjegyzék* tartalmát. Ez bizonyos támpontot ad, ám tény, hogy lesz meglepetésünk rendesen. Ugyanis a hírek ellenére bizonyos fokú káosz uralkodik a romániai levéltárakban. Nem mindegyikben ... ugyan akkora! Egyikben kevesebb, a másikban nagyobb mértékű! Több esetben tapasztalható volt, hogy nem is tudták mi található egyes fondokban.
Amennyiben meghatároztuk, hogy milyen fondot akarunk tanulmányozni, akkor jön az úgy nevezetett *invertár* kikérése. Ebben található meg az, hogy, hogy a fondok milyen iratokat,okiratokat, dokumentumokat tartalmaznak konkrétan
Valóban legegyszerűbb kutatás a romániai levéltárakban az anyakönyvi kutatás. Ezek kikeresése egyszerű,mert vagy van a könyv, vagy nincs.
Általánosságban amai napnak megfelelő állapot az, hogy a levéltárakban az *1895-ig keletkezett felekezeti anyakönyvek* találhatók meg! Általánosságban! ... mert, amennyiben tovább lettek vezetve az egyház részéről az adott könyvek, akkor a Romániában érvényes *"100 éves szabály"* szerint időrendben ma 2014.06.03-án az 1914.06.02-i és korábbi adatokat ismerhetem meg. Ez az elmélet! Sok esetben az 1913.12.31-vel l leszalagozott és ezzel zárolt részt nemlehet helyben korrigálni, tehát csak 2015. január 4-én ismerhetem meg az adatokat! Nonszensz!

Kedves Érdeklődő Tagtársak!

Irásomat folytatni kívánom, annak érdekében, hogy az érdekeltek és az érintettek mihamarabb tájékoztatást kaphassanak az erdélyi családkutatásról!

Egyúttal tájékoztatni szeretnék mindenkit arról, hogy elkezdtem szervezni felkérésre egy Székelyföld-Bukovina (Szucsáva-Suceava) kutatóutat. Ez a túra Kolozsvárról indul, intenzív levéltári kutatással telik, Csíkszeredában és Szucsáván. Visszafelé való utamban pedig a felmerült adatok és információk alapján településeket és temetőket fényképezek, valamint temetőkutatást végzek.

Amennyiben valakinek kérdése, kérdései vannak úgy kérem tegye fel! Akár magánban, akár a fórumon szívesen válaszolok!!!

Üdvözlettel, István



_
_​


----------

